# Mod-Sammelbecken



## DarkMo (27. Juni 2013)

*WoT - Mod Sammelbecken*​ 

Stand: 0.8.11 am 12.02.14

*Mod-Übersicht:*Garagen-GUI-Mods: Ingame-Clock
 Colored Battle Results
 Mehrzeilige Garage
 Auto-Equip-Mod
Permanent Channels​ GUI-Mods: Zoom Out
 Pog's Contour Mod (by Oxmaster)
 J1mB0's Crosshair Mod
 Deegies Sights
Paintball Mod
 Accurate Damage Indicator
 Damage Panel
 Scope Shadow Remover
 XVM
 Received-Damage-Announcer
 MeltyMap'sProtractorMod
 HP-Pool Bar
BotDetect​ Textur-Mods: HD-Texture Pack
 Verbesserte Beleuchtung​Sound-Mods: Historical Realism Gun Sounds​ Garagen-Mods: HELL Hangars
 Victory-Day Garage
 Tech Garage
 Garagen-Sammlung​*

Garagen-GUI-Mods:*

*Ingame-Clock* 

_Beschreibung:_ Fügt der Garage eine Uhr hinzu.
_Zusätzliche Informationen:_ die logo.swf beinhaltet die Hangar-Uhr.
_Download-Link:_ [0.8.10] Clock in hangar, battle + angles 2.4 - Mods & Addons - World of Tanks official forum
auf 0.9.0 aktualisierte Version vorhanden
top


*Colored Battle Results* 

_Beschreibung:_  Die Ergebnisse der Schlacht, welche unten rechts immer aufploppen,  werden hiermit farblich hinterlegt. Zudem gibt es eine  "Gefechtsstatistik" der aktuellen Sitzung.
_Zusätzliche Informationen:_ Deutsche LC_MESSAGES: wot.der-jero.de
_Download-Link:_ [0.8.11] Color Messages and Session Stats - Mods & Addons - World of Tanks official forum
auf 0.8.11 aktualisierte Version vorhanden
top


*Mehrzeilige Garage* 

_Beschreibung:_  Mit dieser Mod wird in der Garage die Panzerleiste am Unteren Bildrand  vergrößert, so dass nun beliebig viele Reihen zur Panzerwahl bereit  stehen. Ihr habt viele viele Panzer und wenig Nerven zum scrollen? Viel  Spaß mit den zusätzlichen Filtern. Konfigurierbar ist es auch noch (5  Zeilen? Große/kleine Bildchen?...).
_Zusätzliche Informationen:_ -
_Download-Link:_ [0.8.11] Multilined TankCarousel (locastans mod for 8.11) v1.4 - Mods & Addons - World of Tanks official forum
0.8.11 Version funktioniert (v1.4)
top


*Auto-Equip-Mod* 


_Beschreibung: _Diese Mod lässt einen einstellen, auf welchen Fahrzeugen man welches ausbaubare Zubehör (Scherenfernrohr, Tarnnetz, Reperaturkiste) verwenden möchte und stattet sie zukünftig automatisch beim wählen des Panzers damit aus. Will man das wieder weg haben, baut man das Zubehör einfach händisch wieder aus, und es wird von der Mod nicht mehr verbaut werden.
_Zusätzliche Informationen:_ Notfalls google-translate nutzen für die Seite. Gehört nach "res_mods\<Version>\scripts\client\mods". Ihr dürft die Dinger NICHT manuell ausbauen, wenn er sie automatisch nutzen soll. Und lasst euch nicht vom Kaufpreis in der Liste abschrecken, wenn alles schon verbaut ist - er baut dann irgendwo ein aus um es auf dem aktuellen Panzer wieder einzubauen (und kauft NICHT neu ^^ -> sieht man an der fehlenden Sicherheitsabfrage, und naja, am Kontostand).
_Download-Link:_ http://forum.worldoftanks.ru/index.php?/topic/1190058-09-autoequip-%D0%BE%D0%B1%D0%BD%D0%BE%D0%B2%D0%BB%D0%B5%D0%BD%D0%BE-06032014/
auf 0.9.0 aktualisierte Version vorhanden
top

*Permanent Channels* 

_Beschreibung:_   Mit dieser Mod ist es möglich, "permamente" Chat-Channels in der Garage zu simulieren - die Mod erstellt die Channels nämlich von alleine neu, wenn man dies möchte. Ideal für Clans mit mehreren "Abteilungen" (Subclans) die einen Gemeinschaftschannel ohne viel Aufwand möchten.
_Zusätzliche Informationen:_ Dank ModSettings-Support ingame über die WoT-Einstellungen konfigurierbar (Mod-Reiter).
_Download-Link:_ http://forum.worldoftanks.eu/index.php?/topic/377290-090-permanent-channels/
auf 0.9.0 aktualisierte Version vorhanden
top



*GUI-Mods:**

Zoom Out*

_Beschreibung:_  Mit dieser Mod kann man auf dem  Schlachtfeld weiter heraus zoomen als  gewöhnlich. Nützlich als Artillery  zum countern (aber nicht zu weit  zoomen, sonst werden keine Tracer mehr  dargestellt) oder auch sonst um  zu sehen, wohin jemand gerade schaut  (auch nicht immer möglich).
_Zusätzliche Informationen: _Autor J1mB0, optional kann zusätzlich (erfordert diese Mod-Dateien) noch eine 4- Zoom-Stufe (Autor Grandpa's) hinzugefügt werden.
_Download-Link:_ wot.der-jero.de
auf 0.8.10 aktualisierte Version vorhanden
top


*Pog's Contour Mod (by Oxmaster)* 

_Beschreibung:_  Ersetzt die Contour-Icons für die Teamliste  mit Informationsreicheren  Bildchen. Ich mag die Clearcolor Varianten,  da sie durch viel  Transparenz nicht so sehr "stören".
_Zusätzliche Informationen:_ enthält keine files um das Spiegeln der Bildchen zu unterbinden -> XVM wird empfohlen (da lässt es sich einstellen).
_Download-Link:_ [0.9.0.]Pogs contour icon mod 3.x Oxmaster - half supported - Mods & Addons - World of Tanks official forum
_Mirror:_ http://forum.worldoftanks.eu/index.php?/topic/401059-092pogs-contour-icon-mod-3x-oxmaster-continued/
auf 0.9.2 aktualisierte Version vorhanden
top 


*J1mB0's Crosshair Mod* 

_Beschreibung:_   Ersetzt das normale Fadenkreuz mit einem in  etwas anderer Optik und   zusätzlichen Infos wie der Nachlade-Zeit! Schön  um zu verfolgen, wie   selbige mit steigender Crew-Erfahrung und Modulen  sinkt.
_Zusätzliche Informationen:_ -
_Download-Link:_ http://worldof-tanks.com/j1mb0-s-crosshair-mod-2/
auf 0.9.0 aktualisierte Version vorhanden
top


*Deegies-Sights*

_Beschreibung:_   Ersetzt - wie Jimbo's - das normale Fadenkreuz. Die Optik ist etwa im  futuristischen Stil von Crysis gehalten - wers also nicht mit  historien-Treue hat, kann den tollen Look genießen. Zu den Features  zählt zum Bsp. auch, dass aus dem Penetrations-Punkt eine direkt  ablesbare mm-Dicken-Anzeige wird.
_Zusätzliche Informationen:_ Wiedermal ne russische Config dabei, aber das Wichtige lässt sich gut lesen.
_Download-Link:_ [0.9.0] Deegie
auf 0.9.0 aktualisierte Version vorhanden
top


*Paintball Mod*

_Beschreibung:_  Hiermit werden die am Panzer dargestellten  Einschlag-Spuren (Decals)  farbig "codiert". Abpraller werden somit  beispielsweise rot, und  Durchschlagstreffer gün dargestellt.
_Zusätzliche Informationen:_ Der im Archiv angegebene Ordner ist falsch. Hierhin gehört das Zeugs: res_mods\0.8.5\maps\fx\damage_stickers
_Download-Link:_ My paintball mod for 0.8.0 - Mods & Addons - World of Tanks official forum
alte Version immernoch funktionstüchtig
top


*Accurate Damage Indicator* 

_Beschreibung:_
 Eine etwas schönere Anzeige, von wo die Schüsse kamen. Zudem werden Abpraller durch einen gelben Indikator dargestellt.
_Zusätzliche Informationen:_ Autor poVitter
_Download-Link:_ wot.der-jero.de
0.8.10 Version funktioniert
top 


*Damage Panel* 

_Beschreibung:_  Fügt dem Damage Panel unten links ein Liste mit selbst erlittenem  Schaden hinzu. Informationen wie bspw. der Munitions-Typ, der auf einen  verfeuert wurde sowie zusätzliche Sounds runden das Paket ab.
_Zusätzliche Informationen:_  Es müssen die Dateien aus dieser Mod verwendet werden. Andere Mods  dürfen diese NICHT überschreiben! Russisch, aber konfigurierbar -> meine Config
_Download-Link:_ http://mirtankov.net/damage-panel/9633-standartnaya-panel-s-damag-logom.html
auf 0.9.0 aktualisierte Version vorhanden
top


*Scope Shadow Remover* 

_Beschreibung:_ Entfernt die schwarze Umrandung in der Geschütz-Ansicht (rangezoomt/Shift).
_Zusätzliche Informationen:_ -
_Download-Link:_ Scope Shadow Remover for WoT 8.11 | World of Tanks 8.11
auf 0.8.11 aktualisierte Version vorhanden
top


*XVM* 

_Beschreibung:_ Eher  eine Mod-Sammlung als ein einziger  Mod. Beinhaltet Minimap-Tuning,  OverTargetMarkers, Cap-Bar Anpassungen,  viele bunte statistische Werte  und vieles mehr. Eine umfangreiche Config (siehe Link zusätzl. Infos)  lässt da Allermeiste bis ins Detail anpassen.
_Zusätzliche Informationen: _Version 5.1.0 nutzen. http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/world-tanks/268515-workshop-xvm-mod.html -> Meine Config: Mod-Sammelbecken - Post #56
_Download-Link:_ Download XVM 5.1.0 for World of Tanks 8.11 | XVM: eXtended Visualisation Mod [8.11]
auf 0.8.11 aktualisierte Version vorhanden
top 


*Received-Damage-Announcer* 

_Beschreibung:_ zeigt im Chat und im Damage-Panel, welche Munitionsart einen getroffen hat.
_Zusätzliche Informationen: _Ich  empfehle eher das DMG-Panel weiter oben. Durch die Nutzung des Chats in  diesem Mod kann es vorkommen, dass man wegen Spam-Protection gekicked  wird - unschön.
_Download-Link:_ Received Damage Announcer v1.7 (0.8.9) - Mods & Addons - World of Tanks official forum
0.8.9 Version vorhanden - ungetestet (nutze DmgPanel-Variante)
top


*MeltyMap'sProtractorMod* 

_Beschreibung:_   MiniMap Mod (Darstellungsrechteck, 445m  Kreis und Richtungsanzeiger)   sowie erweiterte Crosshair-Informationen  zur Panzerungsstärke des   aktuellen Ziel-Panzers inklusive Normalisierung  usw. Eine   Richtwinkel-Anzeige ist auch enthalten.
_Zusätzliche Informationen:_ Bitte Kommentar von Uka beachten.
_Download-Link:_ [0.8.11] MeltyMap’s ProtractorMod 081001 [Critical Angles] | World of Tanks 9.0
auf 0.8.11 aktualisierte Version vorhanden
top


*HP-Pool Bar* 

_Beschreibung:_  Ändert die Anzeige der Teams oben mittig ab, so dass man den  Team-HP-Pool überblicken kann. Wird für alle sichtbaren Fahrzeuge  aktualisiert.
_Zusätzliche Informationen:_ Für XVM-Nutzer: In der "battle.xc" muss im Bereich "fragCorrelation" das Attribut "hideTeamTextFields" auf false gesetzt sein!
_Download-Link:_ [0.9.0] Team HP Pool Bar
auf 0.8.11 aktualisierte Version vorhanden
top


*BotDetect* 

_Beschreibung: _Diese Mod greift auf eine Datenbank von vbAddict.net  zurück, in der entlarvte Bot-Spieler vermerkt sind. Wird ein Spieler  aus dem aktuellen Match dort gefunden, wird er in den erfundenen Clan  [BOT!] gemogelt, so dass er leicht erkennbar ist. Ein weiterer  Bot-Report sollte so leicht fallen und das Gesindel besser bekämpfen  können.
_Zusätzliche Informationen:_ Sofern man XVM  nutzt, und dort die Anzeige der Clanicons aktiviert wurde, wird auch  ein markantes BOT_Icon bei dem Spieler angezeigt, um ihn noch besser zu  erkennen.
_Download-Link:_ http://forum.worldoftanks.eu/index.php?/topic/387101-090-bothunter-mod/
auf 0.9.0 aktualisierte Version vorhanden
top




*Textur-Mods:*

*HD-Texture Pack* 

_Beschreibung:_ Ersetzt alle Texturen im Spiel mit hochgerechneten Texturen für einen besseren Look.
_Zusätzliche Informationen:_ 1,6GB!
_Download-Link:_ [0.8.10] ShockZ & _DraX_ HD-Textures (Update by JtAdams) - Modifikationen - World of Tanks official forum
auf 0.8.10 aktualisierte Version vorhanden
top


*Verbesserte Beleuchtung* 

_Beschreibung:_ Ändert die Beleuchtung auf einigen Karten.
_Zusätzliche Informationen:_ -
_Download-Link:_ [0.8.8] Verbesserte Beleuchtung v2.9 - Modifikationen - World of Tanks official forum
0.8.8 Version ungetestet
top



*Sound-Mods:**Historical Realism Gun Sounds*

_Beschreibung:_ Ersetzt die Waffengeräusche im Spiel durch realistischere.
_Zusätzliche Informationen:_ ~70MB
_Download-Link:_ Historical Realism Gun Sounds Mod - WoT Mods
auf 0.8.11 aktualisierte Version vorhanden
top
*


Garagen-Mods:*

*HELL Hangars* 

_Beschreibung:_  Gestaltet die Garage "etwas" um. Man kann wählen, ob man ein Wüsten-,  Sommer- oder Winter-Lager als Garage haben möchte. Zudem gibt es noch  etliche zusätzliche Effekte (wie vorbeihuschende Dornenbüsche) zum  selbst hinzufügen. Man muss allerdings sowohl für die Seite als auch das  gezogene Archiv einen Übersetzer bemühen, da auch die Ordner auf  russisch sind.
_Zusätzliche Informationen:_ Hier ein schon übersetztes Archiv für 0.8.4 -> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/world-tanks/155985-sammelthread-world-tanks-1975.html#post5145461
_Download-Link:_ Hell Hangars | World of Tanks 8.10 (da steht auch nur, dass das die 0.8.4 Version is, die aber wohl funktioniert)
0.8.4 Version funktioniert
top


*Victory-Day Garage* 

_Beschreibung:_  Ebenfalls eine andere "Garage". Man erhält einen nächtlichen zerstörten  Berliner(?) Platz mit Scheinwerfern und Feuerwerk im Hintergrund.
_Zusätzliche Informationen:_ -
_Download-Link:_ [0.8.11] Berlin - Victory day garage - Mods & Addons - World of Tanks official forum
auf 0.8.11 aktualisierte Version vorhanden
top


*Tech Garage* 

_Beschreibung:_ Wieder eine andere "Garage". Man erhält  einen unterirdischen Hangar in einer Höhle - sehr schön gemacht.
_Zusätzliche Informationen:_ Im Download-Link-Thread finden sich auch ein paar alternative Flaggen-Designs.
_Download-Link:_ Tech hangar (modified flags and door) - Locked Thread Archive - World of Tanks official forum
auf 0.8.11 aktualisierte Version vorhanden
top


*Garagen-Sammlung* 

Hangar (Garage) World Of Tanks | World of Tanks 8.7
http://forum.worldoftanks.eu/index....ium-hangar-tank-camofix-no-event-hangar-yahm/
top


----------



## Mattix (27. Juni 2013)

Schön gemacht von dir. 
Und die Hinweise welche funktionieren sind auch super.


----------



## Danger23 (27. Juni 2013)

Danke. So etwas ist echt super. Dann ist man nach einem Update nicht immer angwissen herum zu suchen wie den der Mod jetzt geheißen hat.


----------



## KornDonat (27. Juni 2013)

Ich dachte die Zoom-Out Mod wäre verboten !?


----------



## Seven (27. Juni 2013)

Nein, verboten sind nur die ZoomMods die Sniperansicht bei Artys zulassen.


----------



## coroc (27. Juni 2013)

Sehr gute Idee 

Ich würde OldSkools ProMod vielleicht mit reinnehmen  [0.8.6] OldSkools ProMod - Modifikationen - World of Tanks official forum 

Ich finde das ist gut


----------



## DarkMo (27. Juni 2013)

Diese Übersicht mit den bunten Farben mach ich immer zum Versions-Wechsel ^^ hatte mir selber auch immer gut geholfen  und jep: neue mods sind natürlich immer gern gesehn  aber wie ihr an der liste seht: ich hab grad so gut wie keine zeit :/


----------



## SuLux (3. Juli 2013)

*hier stand unerwünschtes*


----------



## DarkMo (3. Juli 2013)

also modpacks finde ich, haben hier nix zu suchen :/


----------



## SuLux (4. Juli 2013)

Der von mir verlinkte war zwar nix anderes wie der OldSkools ProMod....wahrscheinlich nicht mal angeschaut...aber bitte....


----------



## DarkMo (4. Juli 2013)

coroc schrieb:


> Ich würde OldSkools ProMod vielleicht mit reinnehmen...


 also sogar 2ma das gleiche gepostet? ^^ den hab ich mir angeschaut und es is schlicht ne modsammlung ><
ne aber ernsthaft, wozu sollte das gut sein? ich poste hier die einzelnen mods, damit man sich selber das beliebte rausfummeln kann und sich ned auf das fremd zusammen gebaute verlassen muss. und am ende stehen noch 10 modpacks dabei, die wieder nur ne zusammenfassung der einzelmods sind, die schon da stehn? ^^

is echt nich böse gemeint, aber verfehlt mir irgendwie den sinn *find*


----------



## MrWoogey (6. Juli 2013)

Ahoi

ma vllt ne extrem blöde frage wie bz wo instal ich die Mods hin ?


----------



## DarkMo (6. Juli 2013)

hmm ^^

also der ausgangsordner ist der res_mods ordner. dort hast du für jede game version einen weiteren unterordner. aktuell musst du deine mods also in res_mods\0.8.6 "installieren". das modding bei wot funktioniert so: findet wot in diesem res_mods... ordner eine datei, nutzt er die anstatt der eigenen. ergo: kennst du die dateien und die ordnerstruktur vom wot-original, kannst du das im res_mods "nachbauen" und durch eigene versionen ersetzen. nichts anderes machen nun die mods. sie bieten ersatz-dateien an, die du nur noch an die richtige stelle des res_mods ordners kopieren musst  die ordnerstruktur is im gepackten archiv ja vorgegeben und sollte damit leicht nachvollziehbar sein. also als mod-nutzer hat man hier die kleinsten probleme.

was tricky ist, ist wenn mehrere mods die selben dateien ersetzen wollen ^^ dann muss man tüfteln oder googlen


----------



## MrWoogey (6. Juli 2013)

hmkay >.< habs hinbekommen  nur des mit der doppelgarage will iwie nich funzen :/


----------



## DarkMo (6. Juli 2013)

sind doch nur die 2 dateien fürn flash-ordner und die bildchens. ich kopier das meistens händisch, also öffnen und dann ordner für ordner und ned einfach entpacken nach ^^


----------



## MrWoogey (6. Juli 2013)

ich mach es genauso ordner für ordner öffnen und dann einfügen per hand :/ hm morgen nomma schaun heut nichmehr


----------



## DarkMo (31. Juli 2013)

habs mal auf 87 aktualisiert. hoff es sind keine fehlerchen mehr drin xD

wegen den garagen: da gabs doch noch eine, mit sonem runden (italienischen?) platz - kennt da wer nen link zu?


----------



## FkAh (19. August 2013)

Mal ne Frage zu den *Colored Battle Results

*Gibt es sowas auch, dass er mir auch anzeigt, wieviele Credits ich in der Sitzung verdient und wie viele Panzer ich in der Sitzung zerstört habe?


----------



## DarkMo (19. August 2013)

also mit den creds ja eigentlich schon. nur beim yasen krasen werden bei mir irgendwie die ausgaben unterschlagen  bei anderen hatte ich generell fehler :/ das mit den kills würd mich auch intressiern, gibts aber (bisher) nicht. kA ob sich das da auslesen lässt. jedenfalls aktueller stand ist, dass man gesamt xp, gesamt creds und gesamt free-xp angezeigt bekommt ganz am ende der liste. plus halt den average (durchschnitts) wert.


----------



## Bambusbar (19. August 2013)

vBaddict World of Tanks Statistics and Performance Analyzer

Is zwar mehr als nur die reinen Kills, aber läuft dafür schön nebenbei.
Lädt halt dein Dossier hoch und den BattleReport und verarbeitet das dann.

Und dann kann man sich alle möglichen Stats angucken - auch wieviel Kills man schon gemacht hat an einem Tag


----------



## FkAh (19. August 2013)

Also bei mri funtkioniert das Ding irgendwie nicht.
habe eigentlich 2/3 games gewonnen. Aber die Übersicht zeigt mir nur 2/2 Games an, nimmt also die letzet Niederlage nicht.
und die Credits die er mir anzeigt sind netto udn nicht brutto.. -.-

@bambus das ist mri zu viel  aber ich gucks mri morgen mal genauer an.


----------



## DarkMo (19. August 2013)

bei diesem yasen krasen teil? jop, dat göggt mich auch an. also siege/niederlagen funzt soweit bei mir, nur credits macht er rein die einnahmen ohne ausgaben -.- sehr sinnvoll... wenn nich, probier mal das von jero ( AdF.ly - shrink your URLs and get paid! ). und falls noch nich vorhanden noch die lc messages (sind hier auf deutsch): AdF.ly - shrink your URLs and get paid!


----------



## FkAh (20. August 2013)

Ich hatte das aus dem Startpost genommen.
Werd ich dann heute wohl mal noch die anderen beiden Vorschläge vpn euch testen.


----------



## DarkMo (20. August 2013)

ah ich seh grad, das ausm startpost is das jero dingen. hmm, seltsam dass das da auch ned geht.


----------



## FkAh (21. August 2013)

Bambusbar schrieb:


> vBaddict World of Tanks Statistics and Performance Analyzer


 Da zeigt er mir dann aber bei den battel results overwie (oder wie das genau hieß) irgendwie gar keine Daten an, also alles 0. 

diesen yasen krasen dingens verändert ja aber auch wieder ingame Nachrichten, die ich ja aber behalten möchte. Ich glaub ich lass das einfach so wie es ist. 
Die 10 Tage zähle ich jetzt einfach die Kills auf Papier und dann hat sich das. 

Aber trotzdem danke.


----------



## Bambusbar (21. August 2013)

Du hast wahrscheinlich den ActiveDossierUploader nicht mitlaufen, nehme ich mal an ^^

Upload your dossier file for your own World of Tanks Performance Analyzer Charts

Das Programm einfach mit World of Tanks starten, er lädt dann dein Dossier und die BattleResults  hoch (die immer brav ingame angucken, auch bei Spielen wo du vorher rausgegangen bist) und dann kannst du das auf der Seite alles schön angucken.


----------



## Deathranger (8. September 2013)

3D Tank Icons with Emblems (install MANUALLY) - User Interface - World of Tanks Mods - Curse ist auch nen super mod finde ich


----------



## DarkMo (11. September 2013)

hab mal dieses hd tecture pack mit aufgenommen, was wolker im ST verlinkt hat. hab allerdings keine zeit für wot atm, falls ihr also nen kommentar hinterlassen wollt, welche mod funzt/aktualisiert wurde, nehm ich das gern mit auf


----------



## FkAh (11. September 2013)

Werd das nachehr mal runterladen und probieren.

Hab gestern noch so einen Light mod installiert, der sieht auch schon klasse aus.


----------



## DarkMo (11. September 2013)

joa, hab ihn mit aufgenommen. hab auch mal versucht das ganze etwas zu "ordnen" ^^


----------



## NuTSkuL (12. September 2013)

Freunde, es gibt ein AIO package
[0.8.8] OldSkools ProMod [DE/EN] - Modifikationen - World of Tanks official forum


----------



## Bambusbar (12. September 2013)

Damit aber bitte vorsichtig sein. 
Wenn man 'remove'  sagt,  wird der ganze res_mods Ordner gelöscht,  inklusive alter Dateien/Ordner (also Zeug von 8.7 und älter)


----------



## DarkMo (13. September 2013)

so, hab nochmal drüber geschaut. ganz schön viel "account suspended" links dabei >< (atm auch jimbos). hoffe das liegt nur am hohen traffic und ist nur vorrübergehend :/

hat eigentlich irgendwer sich da im wot forum bissl belesen? bin da selber nich unterwegs, aber hab eben bissl rumgeschnüffelt und wies scheint, ist dieser scale-form ordner ne art workaround? so wie ich das jetz mitbekam, wurde die scriptengine oder modding API (irgendwas, was die modder halt zum proggen nutzen) von AS2 auf AS3 umgestellt, was die ganzen großen probs zZ verursacht. also nich nur, dass man ggf anpassungen vornehmen muss wie zu jedem wöchentlichen patch, äh monatlich ^^, neee nu müssen die jungs teils sogar komplett den code umschreiben ><

und nun kams mir eben so vor, als würden die schon umgeschriebenen as3-files weiterhin in gui/flash kommen, während die "depricated", sie alten as2-files erstmal in scaleform kommen, so dass wot da zwischenzeitlich das alte prinzip anwendet. könnte stimmen, aber falls da wer genaueres weis, wär ich über ne aufklärung froh ^^


----------



## uka (13. September 2013)

DAR bzw. MeltyMaps kannst du erstmal auf "funktioniert nicht" setzen. ATM habe ich alle Versionen die ich finden konnte getestet aber nichts funktioniert (und schon gar nicht das simple Ordner umbenennen) .


----------



## DarkMo (13. September 2013)

hmm, najut. wobei mich an dem ding eh nur diese anzeige der effektiven panzerung intressiert hatte ^^ minimap un weis der geier is ja alles in xvm drin.


----------



## uka (13. September 2013)

Da ich kein XVM nutze, interessiert mich das ganze Paket (inkl. DAR und Protractor) - nutze es auch schon länger ... 8.4 oder so. Ich werde bescheid geben wenn es wieder funktioniert .


----------



## DarkMo (19. September 2013)

MeltyMap'sMathMod - Sights - World of Tanks Mods - Curse
laut dem dingen (grad F5 bis zum boden durchgedrückt ^^) hats nu 88 support


----------



## uka (25. September 2013)

Jau funktioniert - aber bitte dran denken (ggf. oben auch reinschreiben) die NOSCROLL.xml zu löschen


----------



## DarkMo (25. September 2013)

allet klor, habs mal mit bei zusatzinfos vermerkt


----------



## DarkMo (19. Oktober 2013)

Warfog [-EKR-] - Die Homepage, rund um World of Tanks - Hangars <- geil gemachte Hangars


----------



## DarkMo (4. November 2013)

ham mal das hier ausm ST geädded: Received Damage Announcer v1.7 (0.8.9) - Mods & Addons - World of Tanks official forum


----------



## DarkMo (26. Dezember 2013)

sow, mal auf 0.8.10 aktualisiert. das dmg-panel funzt zum glück immernoch ^^


----------



## Deathranger (3. Januar 2014)

Suche nen hitskin mod kann mir wer von euch einen empfehlen ?


----------



## danomat (3. Januar 2014)

https://diclovit.wordpress.com/installation/
Ganz netter modpack mit xvm


----------



## DarkMo (3. Januar 2014)

was nutzt ihm ein ganzes pack, wenn er nen einzelnen mod sucht? ^^ ich kenn mich mit diesen hit-zone dingern leider garnich aus, will ich auch nich *duck*


----------



## danomat (3. Januar 2014)

Wat? Darf man hier nur auf den letzten post antworten? Dat war allgemein da der thread mod sammelbecken heißt


----------



## DarkMo (3. Januar 2014)

asö, dann sry ^^


----------



## danomat (3. Januar 2014)

Ich hab auch nach so einem hit mod gesucht aber anscheindend gibts da nix wirklich vernünftiges. 
Anfangs isses halt schwer. Aber nach ein paar hundert gefechten und tutorial videos bleib ich nun lieber ohne farben


----------



## Mr.Ultimo (6. Januar 2014)

Hat wer Erfahrungen mit den HD Texturen? Wie sehr sinken die FPS im Gefecht ab ? Welche Karte und CPU sollte Mann dafür mindestens haben?


----------



## DarkMo (11. Februar 2014)

so, hab mal bissl rumeditiert ^^ (also im startpost)


----------



## FrozenEYZ (11. Februar 2014)

Warum sehe ich das Thema erst jetzt?  Gleich mal nen Abo dagelassen, wenn was interessantes kommt^^


----------



## uka (12. Februar 2014)

Die Noscroll.xml bei der Melty Math darf nicht mehr gelöscht werden, ansonsten stürzt das Spiel ab. Aktueller Download Link: http://worldof-tanks.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/03/Melty-Math-MOD-0.8.11.zip - wer dennoch scrollen will (so wie ich) muss in die noscroll.xml (GUI Ordner) hineingehen und dort die Einstellungen kontrollieren. 

Gruß


----------



## longtom (13. Februar 2014)

Kann ich nur empfehlen das Teil  "Historical Realism Gun Sounds Mod" is gleich ein ganz anderes Spielgefühl (Historical Realism Gun Sounds Mod - WoT Mods).


----------



## coroc (16. Februar 2014)

Und noch eine Mod für die Liste 

Automatischer Einbau und Ausbau von Bino und Tarnnetz - Modifikationen - World of Tanks official forum 

Der baut Zubehör ohne Ausbaukosten immer automatisch vor dem Gefecht ein und nach dem Gefecht aus. Man muss nur auswähen, was man auf welchem Fahrzeug haben möchte, der Rest läuft automatisch.


----------



## DarkMo (16. Februar 2014)

AH! super. von dem ding hab ich schon gehört ^^ dank dir 1000 mal. hatte mir immer vorgenommen, danach mal zu suchen, habs aber immer vergessen


----------



## DarkMo (17. Februar 2014)

hab mich auch endlich mal überwunden und die vehicleNames dinger da bei meinen minimap kreisen aktualisiert. also xvm ^^ sollte man wohl erwähnen. sind jetzt für arties die reichweiten (roter ring) und für alle panzer die sicht- (grüner ring) und funkreichweiten (blauer ring) in der minimap erkennbar. natürlich wie immer keine eklig fetten kreise, sondern dezent gestaltet. generell wird der 50m autospot-ring und der 425m max-spot-ring angezeigt, das draw-range-viereck und halt panzer-richtung, kamerarichtung und richtbereiche - so vorhanden. mittlerweile wohl alles standard.

wie gesagt, falls wen die fahrzeugbasierten kreise intressieren, der kann sich das ja mal anschauen. wäre dann die minimapCircles.xc.



edit: hab jetz auch mal den fehlenden ordner mit den schriftarten hier angehängt   *lalala* ^^


----------



## DarkMo (21. Februar 2014)

BotDetect mit in die liste aufgenommen - nieder mit den hunden! *schlachtruf* ^^


----------



## DarkMo (22. Februar 2014)

für meine config mal die schriftarten noch mit angehängt *hust* siehe 2 posts hier drüber ^^


----------



## bludi007 (22. Februar 2014)

longtom schrieb:


> Kann ich nur empfehlen das Teil  "Historical Realism Gun Sounds Mod" is gleich ein ganz anderes Spielgefühl (Historical Realism Gun Sounds Mod - WoT Mods).



Irgendwie ist das Spiel nur im gesamten lauter geworden. Höre sonst keinen Unterschied. Kumpel hat es gestern auch ausprobiert mit dem gleichen Ergebnis.


----------



## longtom (25. Februar 2014)

Dann wirds entweder zeit für nen Termin beim Ohrenarzt oder ihr habt was falsch gemacht beim einfügen ,das hat mit dem Original nun so garnichts mehr zu tun .


----------



## DarkMo (9. März 2014)

ich füg mal eben noch nen crosshair mod dazu: Deegie's Sights 8.11 - WoT Mods
bin ich grad am ausprobieren ><


----------



## bludi007 (11. März 2014)

longtom schrieb:


> Dann wirds entweder zeit für nen Termin beim Ohrenarzt oder ihr habt was falsch gemacht beim einfügen ,das hat mit dem Original nun so garnichts mehr zu tun .



Das mit dem Ohrenarzt habe ich mal überhört....

Da werde ich wohl wirklich etwas falsch gemacht haben.


----------



## bludi007 (13. März 2014)

Guten morgen, die neuen Sounds funktionieren nun.
Einfach nur geil!


----------



## DarkMo (13. März 2014)

was war denn der fehler? könnte anderen mit dem selben problem mehr helfen wie "juhu, es funzt nun"


----------



## longtom (14. März 2014)

Ist eigentlich kein Hexenwerk .
Evtl. die zu ersetzenden Odner vorher sichern falls was schief gehen sollte !

1. Die Datei "HRMOD Gun Sounds v1.8621" Downloaden und in einen eigenen Ordner entpacken . 
2. Den Odner "audio" zu finden im Ordner "res" im Spieleverzeichnis durch den entpackten Ordner (ebenfalls im "res" Ordner) ersetzen . 
3. Den Ordner "0.8.11" zu finden im Ordner "res_mods" im Spieleverzeichnis durch den entpackten Ordner (ebenfalls im "res_mods" Ordner) ersetzen .

Ich weiß ist etwas unverständlich ,wenns jemand einfacher und verständlicher gestallten kann nur zu .


----------



## DarkMo (14. März 2014)

warscheinlich war sein audio-ordner in res_mods statt in res *vermut*


----------



## bludi007 (15. März 2014)

Ne ne.
Man sollte einfach nur nicht bei geöffnetem Spiel die Ordner überschreiben^^
Ist eigentlich logisch, aber dran gedacht habe ich nicht mehr, da ich das beim zocken n Kumpel erklärt habe und parallel halt auch gemacht hatte.
Also Spiel beenden, Ordner in WOT Game Ordner einfügen (überschreiben, vorher Audioordner sichern) und Spiel starten.
Aber manches kingt ziemlich schei.e.
Ich sag nur die Flaks klingen wie Stand MG's, kleinere Geschütze wie deutsche Chinaböller und Schüsse am Anfang des Gefechts (die Schüsse sind noch weiter weg) klingen wie in ner "Tropsteinhöhle" oder "unter Wasser".
Aber die restlichen Geräuche sind erste Sahne.
Ich sag nur Granaten die übers Schlachtfeld fliegen  GEIL!!


----------



## DarkMo (26. März 2014)

hab mal diese deegies sights dingens da "aktualisiert". wie es scheint, is der autor davon nich mehr gewillt weiterzumachen und irgendwelche andren tüdeln da nu mit rum: [0.8.11] Deegie brachte bei mir aber auch irgendwie nix. durchschlag und dmg als zahlenwert fehlt, nichma die hp/prozent-anzeige im snipe funzt. also dieser "balken" funzt, aber wieder keine zahlenwerte. geht auch so, aber nuja, wär halt schön, wenns funtzen würd ^^


----------



## DarkMo (8. April 2014)

HP-Pool Bar hinzugefügt: [0.8.11] Team HP Pool Bar - Mods & Addons - World of Tanks official forum
das hat mich irgendwie schon immer mal intressiert ^^


----------



## longtom (17. April 2014)

Fals es jemanden Interessiert hier der neue Realism Gun Sound Mod für Ver. 9.0  (Historical Realism Gun Sounds Mod - WoT Mods)


----------



## DarkMo (28. April 2014)

sofern jemand intresse an meinem dmg-panel config dingsens bumsens hat, hier mal das komplettpaket. also die mod selbst + config file von michse + die paar bildchens von mir (inspiriert von ranzar).


----------



## longtom (29. April 2014)

Wie kannst du mit dem quietschbuntem zeug eigentlich noch Spielen ?


----------



## DarkMo (29. April 2014)

gewöhnung ^^ das einzig quitschbunte sind ja eigentlich nur die "ohren" (playerspanel). aber da tüftel ich mal wieder rum. irgendwie is das größer wie früher, was mich bissl stört und ich hatte da einfach mal versuchskaninchenweise nen paar werte mehr mit reingepackt (war nen test der neuen formatierungsmöglichkeiten). nehm ich wohl wieder raus bei gelegenheit. aber grundsätzlich: das wurde stück für stück immer mehr. von 0 auf diesen stand würd ich warscheinlich auch ned klar kommen ^^


----------



## DarkMo (30. April 2014)

edit zum dmg panel: hab mal die kleinen bildchen unten etwas abgeändert, so dass es hoffentlich besser zu erkennen is.


----------



## DarkMo (30. April 2014)

Auto-Equip-Mod mal aktualisiert  hoffe die beschreibung passt, bei fragen dazu einfach stellen, ich kanns auch nochmal detailiert beschreiben. funzt auf jedenfall einwandfrei!


----------



## DarkMo (30. Mai 2014)

http://forum.worldoftanks.eu/index.php?/topic/377290-090-permanent-channels/ hinzugefügt


----------



## DarkMo (10. August 2014)

mal meine gambiter-config aktualisieren...


----------



## Chris10011101 (19. Oktober 2014)

Hey Leute,
ich wollte gerade meinem WoT ein paar Mods verpassen. Es funktionieren auch alle bis auf den "Historical Realism Gun Sounds Mod" 
Wenn ich den versuche zu installieren, startet das Spiel nicht mehr. Ich weiß nicht, was ich falsch gemacht habe. Kann mir jemand bitte noch einmal ausführlich erklären, wie das mit dem Mod funktioniert?


----------



## Chris10011101 (19. Oktober 2014)

Hab gerade den Historical Realism Engine Sounds Mod gefunden, der einen realistischeren Motorsound ins Spiel bringt.
Habe ihn selbst noch nicht getestet, da ich vermutlich das gleiche Problem haben werde wie beim "Historical Realism Gun Sounds Mod", werde ihn aber mal ausprobieren, sobald ich eine Lösung für mein Problem gefunden habe.
Vielleicht interessiert's ja einen anderen


----------



## Chris10011101 (19. Oktober 2014)

Ich habe mir mal Version 1.9442 anstatt Version 1.944 runtergeladen und es hat funktioniert. Lag also doch nicht an mir  
Der Engine Mod funzt auch.
Und danke übrigens für die vielen schönen Mods


----------



## Bot_mit_Ping (20. Oktober 2014)

wie kann man eig so viele schon fast unnötige Mods installieren? was bringt mir bitte schön XVM auser Ablenkung und schlechte Laune?? man kann davon ausgehen das man nur zu Tomaten kommt, während im Gegnerteam alles lila sein wird. Ändern kann man es dann auch nicht mehr.


----------



## DarkMo (20. Oktober 2014)

wie kann man nur immer und immer wieder xvm auf die stats reduzieren? ^^

autologin, intro-killer, tank-carousell, hangar-uhr, hitlog, capbar, designbare playerspanel, minimap... und sicher noch vieles mehr. ein rundum sorglos paket szs. die stats sind a) nur ein kleiner teil und b) abschaltbar. bzw muss man ja sagen anschaltbar. weil default sind die aus  wer die stats nutzt, hat sie selber auch aktiviert und ist somit selber schuld. aber erstmal schön die schuld anderen geben, wa? ^^


----------



## Bot_mit_Ping (20. Oktober 2014)

ich hab ja nie gesagt das das Minimapzeugs sinnlos wäre sondern ich hab mich NUR auf die stats bezogen. Wenn das falsch rüberkam tuts mir leid. natürlich ist jeder selber Schuld wenn er DIE STATS  installiert und aktiviert


----------



## coroc (20. Oktober 2014)

Bot_mit_Ping schrieb:


> ich hab ja nie gesagt das das Minimapzeugs sinnlos wäre sondern ich hab mich NUR auf die stats bezeichnet. Wenn das falsch rüberkam tuts mir leid. natürlich ist jeder selber Schuld wenn er das installiert und aktiviert





Bot_mit_Ping schrieb:


> was bringt mir bitte schön XVM auser Ablenkung und schlechte Laune??


XVM ist mehr als nur stats, eben auch das, was Mo oben aufgezählt hat, nützliche Dinge, wie eben die Minimap.

Ich nutze XVM bewusst. Um meine Spielweise anzupassen. Wenn ich ein Team aus roten Baronen hab, weiß ich a) das ich mich auf niemanden verlassen sollte, auch wenn es dort ausnahmen gibt, und jeder mal ein gutes Spiel hat, b) das ich nix aggressives mache und versuche mit der Masse mitzufahren, wenn es einen Lemmingtrain gibt. Wenn ich ein Team hab, wo ein paar kompetente Spieler sind, kann ich mich halt auf diese verlassen, oder halt auch versuchen mit ihnen zu spielen und zu gewinnen.

Wobei ich auch denke, dass jeder das für sich entscheiden muss, vor allem wie sehr er sich durch diese beenflussen lässt, ob er spiele als verloren bezeichnet, weil XVM Winchance 40% usw. Ich denke aber, es ist falsch Nutzer der Statistiken als "selbst schuld" darzustellen. Für dich mag das gelten, für andere nicht.


----------

